# Salt fork water condition



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Was wondering if someone could give me the condition of salt fork? I know they got a ton of rain this past week & was just wondering if it was real high, in the parking lot? Thanks


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Water level was normal there last night.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Really didn’t get much rain at all this past week.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys for the report


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Fished Saltfork Today (Saturday) 4 1/2 hours. 6:30am to 11:00am.
Tuff fishing, hardey a puff of wind, hot quick, don't know about other posts about water level
but bank line brush and trees were in the water ( water a little high). 
The fish didn't want to bite, you had to vertical fish and spoon feed them real slow.

A dozen Crappie and Saugeye caught and let go (all small). Think a nice breeze would
have made a big difference. In all a great day to ski/swim for the vacationers.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Dragline, looked like I did better then you on Sunday.  I was with the wife and got to the lake at 2PM. We anchored and swam and "tubbed" until about 5:30PM. When lake settled down a little bit(boater/Jet SKI traffic) we went to one of my favorite deep spots(16') in SKI zone and fished for Crappie with bass minnows. I was using slip bobber and used thermometer to find thermal cline. Surface temp was showing 82 degrees and we targeted fish at 67.(10-12' below surface). Bite was on. We only fished until 7PM but in 90 minutes we caught 40 Crappie. Most were 9-10". Those were released to live another day. I kept 10 fish that were 11-13". I was shocked that they were biting like that with the heat and the mud line which was 10-15 off shore. I will attach some photos when I clean them tonight.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys was there sat, and I didn't have any luck bass fishing. It did get hot early, and I took that as a sign to leave good luck everyone. Tight lines


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the updates guys. I was there Saturday 7:00 am to around 2:00 pm. I caught two small saugeyes and about a dozen small crappie. All tossed back. Lots of boats out. I left just as that downpour happened.


----------

